# So what is your story



## hippylittlej

I waited until I was 36 to start trying. We had one miscarriage along the way and finally got pregnant again in January. I turned 38 in April and baby is due October 28th.

This will be our first and we are very excited about it.


----------



## XKatX

I am 35 and will turn 36 at the beginning of June - less than a month now! 

I have a little boy called Oliver - 2 1/2 and a very busy chappy! I am 25 weeks pregnant with my second. Oliver was very much planned, But the next is a very welcome, but very big shock! Hubby didn't want anymore, but I did, so it's taken a while to come to terms with for both of us. But here we are, happy and healthy and ready to bring it on!

We have been together 10 years this year. The first 3 1/2 years were spent living 250 miles apart. He is a little younger than me, hence our late start in life (or mine at least ;-) ) 

So that's my little family in a nutshell :cloud9:


----------



## hippylittlej

XKatX You are going to be very busy when number 2 comes along. How do you think Oliver will be? We have children at work who are great with siblings and one or two who are terrible with them.


----------



## robinator

We've been married just over a year and a half. We started ttc in May of 2010, but my cycles are so all over the place that in the past 10 months I've only had 6 cycles. 4 of them were pretty normal, thanks to Clomid. Of those 4 Clomid cycles, the first 3 were at 50mgs before getting bumped up and having success at 100mgs.

This baby is the first grandchild on both sides of the family and we are all thrilled :)


----------



## XKatX

hippylittlej said:


> XKatX You are going to be very busy when number 2 comes along. How do you think Oliver will be? We have children at work who are great with siblings and one or two who are terrible with them.

I'm hoping he'll be ok! He loves babies and is so gentle with them. We've already started telling him about it and I think he's starting to get a little excited. Especially when I put the cot up yesterday! I suppose we just have to take every day as a new step.


----------



## Fallen Angel

Nice stories.

I'm with my childhood sweetheart, he was my first love at 18, then we went our separate ways and met up for a cuppa 3 years ago and it was like we've never been apart.

Been trying a couple of years, but I have PCOS which had never been previously diagnosed so it proved very difficult with docs saying we wouldn't conceive naturally. We tried Clomid but I had horrid reactions, we were just waiting for a couple of ops on me before potentially going down the IVF route, so in that respect, with age and waiting lists on NHS time was running out I guess.

Our little angel we lost was naturally conceived as was our baby Banana who is now nearly 22 weeks :happydance:

We're both ecstatic and hope to be lucky enough to pop another out quickly after Banana arrives too :cloud9:

Do you ladies have names for your little 'uns?


----------



## Gilly74

Hi, I had my first at 35 (even had ELDERLY PRIMIP on my notes!!), he is now 19 months am due my second in November when Isaac will be 25 months old. Very excited. One miscarriage along the way - but all growing wonderfully now!)


----------



## hippylittlej

robinator said:


> This baby is the first grandchild on both sides of the family and we are all thrilled :)

Same here both sets of grandparents are very excited. My dad bought a wooden toy scooter with a shape sorter in the seat at the weekend, the baby won't be able to use it until around 8 months at least. He also bought a car seat for their van already and then told me they are buying us the pram. Don;t you just love parents.


----------



## Gilly74

Names for the little 'un - our first was 'hugh' as we were watching a documentary with Hugh Fearnley Whittingstall at the the time, and this one is Valerie (due to valentines day in the month we conceived!)
:haha:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Love the names and sentiment behind them Gilly.

We're keeping Scottish names, for the boy we're liking Alistair with Douglas as a middle name in memory of our little angel.

For girls we have a few, Charlotte, but shortened to Charlie or Isla. Whichever we decide on girls-wise Mae (my Gran's name) will be the middle name.

It's all very exciting isn't it? :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## hippylittlej

Names - nothing set in stone at the moment. 
The bump is called Pickle though and I was telling my mum and nanna we were calling the baby Pickle. My nanna asked if this was for a boy or girl, I said either and then my mum said well it will be the only Pickle in the class. I burst out laughing at the idea they thought I was calling the baby Pickle once it was born.


----------



## no1seasider

Hi, i'm 36 and have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 7. 

This one was a very unexpected surprise(on the pill) but we are happy and certainly have room for one more!

This is my 7th pregnancy,had a m/c at 7 weeks 8 years ago,and again at 11wks 4d a few years ago which was horrendous.went for my 12 week scan to find baby had no heartbeat :cry: 

Have my 1st midwife appointment on thursday,when i'll be booked for 12 week scan.....and im nervous as hell!


----------



## no1seasider

hippylittlej said:


> Names - nothing set in stone at the moment.
> The bump is called Pickle though and I was telling my mum and nanna we were calling the baby Pickle. My nanna asked if this was for a boy or girl, I said either and then my mum said well it will be the only Pickle in the class. I burst out laughing at the idea they thought I was calling the baby Pickle once it was born.

we have a cat called pickle :dohh:

I have no ideas on names.....one of my closest friends said to me the other day im going to have to think up another "dodgy" name,and to be honest i was quite offended.My boys are called Kyle, Ellis, Mason and Leon.....are they dodgy????


----------



## hippylittlej

no1seasider said:


> Have my 1st midwife appointment on thursday,when i'll be booked for 12 week scan.....and im nervous as hell!

It is really hard to have a scan after a bad scan exerience, I can understand your nerves. I hope it is all ok.

You are going to be one busy mum when this one comes along, although it looks like you have plenty of help.


----------



## Fallen Angel

no1seasider said:


> hippylittlej said:
> 
> 
> Names - nothing set in stone at the moment.
> The bump is called Pickle though and I was telling my mum and nanna we were calling the baby Pickle. My nanna asked if this was for a boy or girl, I said either and then my mum said well it will be the only Pickle in the class. I burst out laughing at the idea they thought I was calling the baby Pickle once it was born.
> 
> we have a cat called pickle :dohh:
> 
> I have no ideas on names.....one of my closest friends said to me the other day im going to have to think up another "dodgy" name,and to be honest i was quite offended.My boys are called Kyle, Ellis, Mason and Leon.....are they dodgy????Click to expand...

Not dodgy names at all, they're very strong names indeed :)


----------



## Fallen Angel

I concur re. the scan thing, I've managed to stay really positive during this pregnancy, it just 'feels right' but just before every scan, there's a niggling doubt that creeps in.

I hope all is well for you and bubs on Thursday hon :hugs:


----------



## hippylittlej

no1seasider said:


> I have no ideas on names.....one of my closest friends said to me the other day im going to have to think up another "dodgy" name,and to be honest i was quite offended.My boys are called Kyle, Ellis, Mason and Leon.....are they dodgy????

Don't sound dodgy to me at all. My cousin is called Leon, my friends child is called Ellis.


----------



## Gilly74

oops sorry fallen angel those are our nicknames for the bump, Hugh became Isaac!! 
We haven't started to think properly about names yet, but we still like the girls name from last time - Harriet 
Loving your names though. Decisions decisions!!


----------



## no1seasider

Thank you :hugs: She really had me worried i'd scarred my kids for life!!


----------



## okmomma

I am 36, my hubby is 38 will be 39 when baby is born. We've been married 14 years and have an 8 yr old son. This one was not fully planned, but we didn't use birth control. We knew we were taking a risk that month because it was my fertile time. We just didn't think it would happen so fast. I know if I wasn't pregnant now, we would be activley trying. We never wanted to have a Xmas baby and our due date is Dec. 28. Yeah! :)


----------



## Emx

Hi - I had my daughter when I was 36 having luckily fallen pregnant on the first cycle.. I am due my second in November when I will be 38, having fallen pregnant on my second cycle this time ( I am going to stop worrying now that it takes a minimum of 15 months or whatever to fall pregnant if you are over 35 - clearly not always the case!!) 

Feeling a bit more knackered this time around as I have a 13 month old to run around after now! Love being a mummy and I dont think I would have enjoyed it as much or coped as well if I had been younger! xx


----------



## ellie27

Hi everyone!

I am only 34, but will be 35 when baby arrives.

This is our 2nd baby - due 18th November. 

Our daughter, Anna, is 16 months.

We have been lucky to conceive both times on 2nd month of trying.

We would like to have 3 children so we will see how the next year or so goes!!:flower:


----------



## Gilly74

no1seasider said:


> Thank you :hugs: She really had me worried i'd scarred my kids for life!!

I think you'll scar them for life when they go to Bloomfield road, when they play like they did vs Wigan:winkwink:


----------



## pip7890

Hi 

I'm 40 and 12w pregnant. This is my fourth pregnancy. The first ended in miscarriage at 8w3d in 1995, the second my DS who is now 14, and the third in miscarriage at 10w3d after contracting swine flu last December.

All my pregnancies have been planned and I've been lucky enough to fall pregnant within 3 months of trying each time. The third pregnancy happened as soon as I had the mirena coil removed after almost 14 years of being a coil user. The doctor reckons we're super fertile!!

I'm so glad the mods have given us this forum. It wasn't that long ago I asked for it (https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-h...-mods-can-we-have-forum-over-35-pregnant.html) and it has been so encouraging to see how many ladies wanted it.

Good luck with your pregnancies and looking forward to getting to know you all better.

Pip x


----------



## no1seasider

Gilly74 said:


> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :hugs: She really had me worried i'd scarred my kids for life!!
> 
> I think you'll scar them for life when they go to Bloomfield road, when they play like they did vs Wigan:winkwink:Click to expand...

Yes that game scarred me never mind them :haha: Don't think we can be that bad again. You coming up saturday? x


----------



## Wind

I am 35 and 11 weeks pregnant with twins.

I have a 13 year old son and an 8 year old daughter.


----------



## no1seasider

OOOh twins!!! congratulations!!:hugs:


----------



## Gilly74

Yes that game scarred me never mind them :haha: Don't think we can be that bad again. You coming up saturday? x[/QUOTE]

Sadly not, we are away at center parcs for the weekend, will be watching over the tinternet though
:winkwink:

ps re your scan nervousness, I miscarried last year at 11wks 5 days, the sonographer was fab when I went for my scan down here. But I bet the Vic will be great with you.!:hugs:


----------



## Pixie M

Hello! I'm 38 and will be 39 when baby number 2 is due in December. DS is 19 months old now and has no idea he's going to be a big brother!!

OH and I have been together for 6 years. I thought I was getting too old to start a family and had accepted the idea of never having children. In my head it just meant I could have nice holidays instead!! Changed my mind a bit since then though! 

Neither pregnancy was planned and DS arrived despite contraception and the morning after pill! This time, we didn't use anything and it must just have been the lucky day! 


So pleased that we've got our own forum now. Thank you!!!


----------



## no1seasider

Gilly74 said:


> ps re your scan nervousness, I miscarried last year at 11wks 5 days, the sonographer was fab when I went for my scan down here. But I bet the Vic will be great with you.!:hugs:

Thank you x x I dont even have the date for it yet,but im coming up for 11 weeks and only see my midwife for the 1st time on thursday,so cant see it being far off. Little nervous as ive had stomach cramps,nothing major just like period pains....but its that long since ive done this i cant remember if thats normal!!


----------



## salander

I'm 35 (36 in july), has a mmc 2 years ago...was always told that my fertility could be affected as I had high dose chemo 11 years ago so that pregnancy was a surprise but unfortunately I found out i'd mmc'd at 7 weeks. Last year I had fertility tests done as my doctor thought i was going through the menopause which is a poss side effet from the treatment i had.....fertility tests showed that I would need an egg donor as I wasn't producing enough eggs and i wouldn't be able to have ivf. Obviously i was devasted as i always thought at least ivf COULD an option. I had 2 counselling sessions after i'd got my head round the whole thing then a week after the 2nd one i found out i was 5 weeks pregnant :) our little miracle baby. So so happy and this has been a brilliant pregnancy!!!
Miracles certainly do happen!!!!


----------



## Bebica

42 next week...2 kids,youngest 10...now 12 weeks...why? Newly married for 2 yrs and want to crown the beautiful marriage with a child!


----------



## lisanicole

i met my husband when he was 22 and i was 29. we waited until he graduated law school before getting married. i am now 35 and he is 28. we ttc for two months and are now expecting our first child november 7th!


----------



## Mary Jo

hi everyone :D

I'm 37 and expecting our second baby in October; our first, Adam, is almost 21 months old now, I was 35 when he was born. been with my husband for 4.5 years, we got married last March when Adam was 7 months old. we have been really lucky and don't seem to have any fertility issues, it took 4 cycles to conceive our son and 2 for this one, which I was amazed by since I am a naturally very pessimistic person and was certain my age (husband is a year younger) was going to be a problem and we'd never be so fortunate once never mind twice. 

we were thrilled I got pregnant so quickly this time and hoping all goes well, but I am still very cautious (17 weeks tomorrow). it feels like it's going so slowly but also faster than last time, having a toddler to chase after makes the days go past quickly! thankfully he is great at taking naps most days so I have been able to rest a fair amount.

I LOVE being a mummy, for sure it's the best thing I have ever done, and while sometimes I wish I was 10 years younger (when I wish we were in the market for more kids and wish we had the luxury of time) I know that 10 years ago I'd never have been the sort of mother I like to think I am now. I was pretty unstable back then, a lot changed once I got past 30, I grew up a huge amount. I sometimes worry about being the oldest mum at the school gate but I actually know, in real life as well as online, loads of women who've had their first babies at 35+, so realistically I might be one of the oldest, but I won't be the only one not in her 20s or 30s. :lol:


----------



## bigmomma74

Hi everyone!

I'm 37 and pregnant with my 5th baby after an 8 1/2 year gap...I must be mad!! My other children are a boy age 17 and girls aged 13, 10 and 8. And no 5 is also a girl!

Great to have a board for us 'oldies'!


----------



## sjb2005

Hi Everyone,

I'm 36 and pregnant with my first - will be 37 when he or she arrives in early October! I think my age sort of crept up on me, and it was only when I hit 35 that I started to realize that the clock was ticking. I guess I always think of myself as younger than I am, haha! We got lucky within a few months of trying, and so far everything has gone smoothly. Gender scan tomorrow, and I'm feeling nervous!

Anyway, we're very happy about the pregnancy, and my husband is really looking forward to being a Dad. My only concern is that I will love being a mother so much that I will have regrets that I didn't do it sooner!


----------



## BeachChica

Hello ladies and Congrats to all on your pregnancies!!! What a great thread! 
I just turned 38 and as a birthday present I found out I was BFP. I have been trying since mid-2009 but was just coming off of my 2nd miscarriage and got pregnant (slightly unplanned) before AF arrived. So I'm not 100% sure how mar along I am. Anyway I am very happy to be pregnant just a little more cautious this time after 2 MC. My first appointment is this Thursday so I hope everything will be OK.


----------



## Nikki_d72

Hi Ladies!

I'm 38 at the mo but will be 39 when this baby arrives, all going well. We have another DD, who's 8, we wanted to be back here in NZ before we had another but it took us 7 years to finish the house renovation we were doing to try to get the cash together to get back here, thus the age gap. We were NTNP for a good couple of years but no concerted effort, and not a lot of action due to the renovations tbh! I did think I had probably left it too late so was delighted to conceive on my 3rd cycle being armed with great information gleaned through the ladies on this forum and paying attention to my body & trying properly. We are both delighted but I'm dying to get past this horrid sicky bit! I shouldn't moan though, I'm very lucky. :cloud9:

Glad to have this forum, nice to meet all of you, looking forward to sharing our journeys together xxx :happydance:


----------



## robinator

hippylittlej said:


> robinator said:
> 
> 
> This baby is the first grandchild on both sides of the family and we are all thrilled :)
> 
> Same here both sets of grandparents are very excited. My dad bought a wooden toy scooter with a shape sorter in the seat at the weekend, the baby won't be able to use it until around 8 months at least. He also bought a car seat for their van already and then told me they are buying us the pram. Don;t you just love parents.Click to expand...

Oh, that's so sweet!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I had my first one fairly young and raised her alone. I pretty much thought that she was going to be an only child. She will be 22 in June.

Five and a half years ago, I met my OH. He is seven years younger than I with no children. Somehow, I didn't mind the idea of having more children with him. I moved across the country in late 2007, a week after my 39th birthday. About six weeks to the day after I arrived, I conceived our little girl. This is our lucky one, with the triple eight birth date. She will be 3 in August.

I didn't really want her to grow up alone and her sister had several nearby cousins in the same age range. We caught right away in early January 2010. Mid-February saw that one go away. It hadn't really felt right so it wasn't a big surprise. This last January, I was certain I was going to get AF any day so when I finally tested it was 35 days or five weeks.

This is our late December present and due just days before my 43rd.

We are waiting until birth to find out the gender and this pregnancy has been a lot different from the other two. Unfortunately, I have also started having problems with this one so the second half is going to be a lot less active and more cautious than the first half. It will be worth it if I can keep the little one from being early. Otherwise, everything looks good for a healthy baby.


----------



## jcg0506

Hi everyone! I'm 35, DH is 46. We've been married for 4 years, but until last year I was in graduate school and didn't want to start the family until I had my degree in hand. We started trying when I was 34, got pregnant the first month, then miscarried. I've had another very early miscarriage, but this one seems to be sticking around. Hubby is so excited to be a father; I think he was worried he'd never be able to, and he'll make such a great daddy.


----------



## hamster10

Hi all,

So happy to have found this thread. I'm 10 weeks along and just turned 38 two days ago. This pregnancy is a happy accident. I never thought I could have children (just a gut feeling I always had) so this is very exciting. 

I feel so normal, it's erie. No sickness, smells don't bother me, not overly hungry. Just a bit of a growing belly and my breasts are sore. My first scan showed a wiggly little gummy bear so that reassured me. But I still have such feelings of dread. Does anyone obsess over possible genetic issues care of our "advanced maternal age" as the Dr. calls it? Considering I'm not sick, I really should be enjoying this. It's the most amazing thing that has ever happened to me. But I swear, if I had some sort of nausea, fatigue, etc., maybe I'd feel "normal" and assume all is well with the baby. 

Has anyone else had any of these thoughts or feelings?

Best to you all,

-e
 



Attached Files:







050411mommy.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Springtime

I am 35 and pregnant with our first. Lost one in a MMC in January of thsi year. Din't take me long to conceive thankfully. Even though I have PCOS, I have kep my weight in the normal range and eat healthy and this has helped me ovulate regularly. I hope this little one I am carrying now sticks with us!


----------



## lynnb

Hi all, I'm 39 & Dh is 48, we've been together for 20 years & married for 5, we started trying early 2009 & have had 2 mcs so far, 1st at 9+4 in June last year, the day after we we're told there was no hb, & 2nd at 7+4 in January. We've had loads of tests & all normal apart from I have a slight clotting issue, which I've been told is not bad enough to have caused my mcs but I'm taking aspirin just in case. I'm being well looked after by my local EPU & have my 1st scan booked for Monday when I'll be 6+6, I then have another at 10 weeks & the usual one at 12 weeks

hamster10 - I too feel normal, I've had a couple of episodes of nausea & my boobies are sore but nothing much, I don't have any bloating or constipation, which I had with my other pregnancies. I don't feel pregnant and am beginning to wish I had ms or some other horrible pregnancy symptom :haha: As for the dread, not a day goes by when I don't think of what could happen, I've lost count of the times I've rushed to the toilet because I thought I'd started bleeding, only to find nothing thankfully.

I'm trying to stay positive but it's really hard some days, just hoping that Monday brings me good news so that I can hopefully stop worrying so much.

:hugs: to all


----------



## hamster10

Thanks Lynnb. Isn't it crazy to wish for the sick? I'm sure we are nuts! But it's nice to hear from you, as I/we are not telling anyone about this for at least a few more weeks, not even my mother!

Are you (or anyone reading this actually) considering Amnio or CVS to rule out what I fear the most?

Thanks and best,

-e


----------



## lynnb

hamster10 - I have discussed Amnio & CVS with DH & we both agree that we'd rather not, it seems to much of a risk after 2 mcs & we're sure we can cope with a child with a disability. We're just having the blood tests & anomoly scans.

Although saying that if we'd never mc then I'd probably have opted for CVS 

Are you going to have either?


----------



## okmomma

hamster - congrats! I, too, have very few symptoms at 7 weeks. I have gotten sick twice, and my boobs are tender, but not unbearably sore. When I was pregnant with my son, I never got sick or naseous. We didn't do any of the tests for our son and we are not going to do them again. Wheather the baby has issues or not, we will still give birth and raise and love it. One of my friends had the test and got a false positive. She had to do amnio and wait to weeks for a more accurate result. Fortunately everything was fine. Those 2 weeks were horrible for her and her husband. It is a personal decision that only you can make.


----------



## Amberyll23

Hello everyone! So happy we have this board now and it was a pleasure reading all of your stories in this thread!

I am currently 36 years old (will be 37 when baby is born), my DH is 37 and our first is due October 26, 2011. We have been married for 15 years as of this June. Did not start trying until a couple of years ago, and have suffered one loss in September 2010 at 8 weeks :cry:. 

I am being monitored a bit more closely due to my age and High Blood Pressure. Have already had a couple issues crop up (an SCH which has since resolved and early onset GD which is being controlled with insulin and diet/exercise). I never in a million years thought we would wait this long to have children, but we wanted to be sure we were prepared for a little one in our lives, I am so excited to be pregnant! :flower:


----------



## My Peanut

Hi I'm 38 my husband is 40. We lost our first baby to Anencephaly at 12 weeks in Sept. We tried 3 years to get pregnant. I was even on colmid for 16 months. When we decided to try again I was waiting to start AF so I could start taking colmid again AF didn't come so I took a test and here we are pregnant again. I'm going on 16 weeks tomorrow. We are excied and scared at the same time. We are doing alot of praying that this one will make it. Everything looks good so far.


----------



## kari70

I'm 40 and due in 4 weeks with second, my daughter is 14.
Met my OH 3 years ago and he had no children and was desperate for one of his own so decided we would try and see what happened, took us a year and half but we got there! Still need to pinch myself at times as I didn't think it would happen.


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hi all I'm 35, will be 36 by the time junior arrives, God willing. Dated my DH when I was 16 and he was 19, split up (too young) and fast forward 18 years and we got back together, engaged 6 months after that, married 8 months later and number 1 (for both of us) was concieved on our 4th cycle of trying.

So here we are with our first little pea, hoping all goes well. I've had heartburn, nausea, physical throwing up and exhaustion. Just need to find a way to control this MS now!

Looking forward to this journey and seeing how everyone else gets on!


----------



## binlidsrock

Hi all, I love this thread! Im 41 years old, married my first husband at 31 ad spent 7 horrible years full of misery and abuse...finally an I had the chance to leave him and moved to Mexico 3 years ago to take care of a family member..and met the love of my life! we lost a baby, my first pregnancy last july, we were devasted but we got married last saturday and I am now 7 months pregnant with our little boy!!! woohoo! after thinking it was all over for us in that department we are overjoyed...and our baby has a wonderful new Mexican family who are besides themselves with excitement! happy days....


----------



## Dinnerlady74

no1seasider said:


> Hi, i'm 36 and have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 7.
> 
> This one was a very unexpected surprise(on the pill) but we are happy and certainly have room for one more!
> 
> This is my 7th pregnancy,had a m/c at 7 weeks 8 years ago,and again at 11wks 4d a few years ago which was horrendous.went for my 12 week scan to find baby had no heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Have my 1st midwife appointment on thursday,when i'll be booked for 12 week scan.....and im nervous as hell!

Im booking in on thursday too :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Emx said:


> Hi - I had my daughter when I was 36 having luckily fallen pregnant on the first cycle.. I am due my second in November when I will be 38, having fallen pregnant on my second cycle this time ( I am going to stop worrying now that it takes a minimum of 15 months or whatever to fall pregnant if you are over 35 - clearly not always the case!!)
> 
> Feeling a bit more knackered this time around as I have a 13 month old to run around after now! Love being a mummy and I dont think I would have enjoyed it as much or coped as well if I had been younger! xx

I was exactly the same as you Emma,i got pregnant 1st try with Phoebe when i was 25 though,and pregnant with Millie 1st try. This time round at the grand old age of 36 i got pregnant in the 2nd month......not bad for us old uns ey? :)


----------



## Dinnerlady74

Pixie M said:


> Hello! I'm 38 and will be 39 when baby number 2 is due in December. DS is 19 months old now and has no idea he's going to be a big brother!!
> 
> OH and I have been together for 6 years. I thought I was getting too old to start a family and had accepted the idea of never having children. In my head it just meant I could have nice holidays instead!! Changed my mind a bit since then though!
> 
> Neither pregnancy was planned and DS arrived despite contraception and the morning after pill! This time, we didn't use anything and it must just have been the lucky day!
> 
> 
> So pleased that we've got our own forum now. Thank you!!!

Im due in December too,have you joined the December Snowflakes?


----------



## hamster10

Hi all, (esp OKmomma and Lynnb)

Scheduled for the NT scan and blood work next week (at just over 11 weeks) and if that's inconclusive, or leans toward there being a "problem" then will try to get in for a CVS, but where I live, it's hard to get in since the time window is small and there is only one location that serves a large population. If I have to wait for amnio (15+ wks) it will be sheer agony. I WISH I could just sit back and take what fate hands me with a smile.

I have tremendous guilt about this. As I explained, this is a happy accident. In all honestly, this will be the one and only time so want it to be "perfect." That being said, perfect can be defined in a billion ways and having a baby with disabilities could be the blessing I've never dreamed of, but was meant for... ya know? But if this is the one and only shot, I wish for "normalcy." I completely understand that this will bring harsh judgement by some, but I'm just being honest. And I cannot bring myself to voice this to anyone except my wonderful partner. While he's in agreement, the decisions to be made based on test results will never weigh on him like they will on me.

I welcome any/all feedback... even if you choose to condemn! I'm just in such limbo right now, but also blissful.

Best,
-e


----------



## lynnb

hamster10 - No one on here should condem you. I think we're all hoping for healthy babies with no disabilities & I know that if you have to make a decision in the future it will be the best one for you & that's not something you should feel guilty about, but I'm hoping that you don't have to make that decision at all.

:hugs: to all


----------



## no1seasider

Dinnerlady74 said:


> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm 36 and have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 7.
> 
> This one was a very unexpected surprise(on the pill) but we are happy and certainly have room for one more!
> 
> This is my 7th pregnancy,had a m/c at 7 weeks 8 years ago,and again at 11wks 4d a few years ago which was horrendous.went for my 12 week scan to find baby had no heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Have my 1st midwife appointment on thursday,when i'll be booked for 12 week scan.....and im nervous as hell!
> 
> Im booking in on thursday too :)Click to expand...

Hope yours has gone better than mine!! x x


----------



## Pixie M

Dinnerlady74 said:


> Pixie M said:
> 
> 
> Hello! I'm 38 and will be 39 when baby number 2 is due in December. DS is 19 months old now and has no idea he's going to be a big brother!!
> 
> OH and I have been together for 6 years. I thought I was getting too old to start a family and had accepted the idea of never having children. In my head it just meant I could have nice holidays instead!! Changed my mind a bit since then though!
> 
> Neither pregnancy was planned and DS arrived despite contraception and the morning after pill! This time, we didn't use anything and it must just have been the lucky day!
> 
> 
> So pleased that we've got our own forum now. Thank you!!!
> 
> Im due in December too,have you joined the December Snowflakes?Click to expand...

Hi Dinnerlady, no I haven't but will look for it right now!! Thanks for letting me know about it. x


----------



## Dinnerlady74

no1seasider said:


> Dinnerlady74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no1seasider said:
> 
> 
> Hi, i'm 36 and have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 7.
> 
> This one was a very unexpected surprise(on the pill) but we are happy and certainly have room for one more!
> 
> This is my 7th pregnancy,had a m/c at 7 weeks 8 years ago,and again at 11wks 4d a few years ago which was horrendous.went for my 12 week scan to find baby had no heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Have my 1st midwife appointment on thursday,when i'll be booked for 12 week scan.....and im nervous as hell!
> 
> Im booking in on thursday too :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hope yours has gone better than mine!! x xClick to expand...

Whats happened hun?


----------



## hamster10

lynnb said:


> hamster10 - No one on here should condem you. I think we're all hoping for healthy babies with no disabilities & I know that if you have to make a decision in the future it will be the best one for you & that's not something you should feel guilty about, but I'm hoping that you don't have to make that decision at all.
> 
> :hugs: to all

AGREED. NT test next week maybe will actually bring me some relief. Thanks for the kind words! Now, onto searching for that perfect stretch mark cream and slimming maternity clothes... just to keep my googling on the lighter side. :haha:

Best!
-e


----------



## nessie01

got married when i was 30....has taken me until i was 39 now to get preg due to infertility..yah for IVF finally!!! so excited


----------



## spacegirl

binlidsrock said:


> Hi all, I love this thread! Im 41 years old, married my first husband at 31 ad spent 7 horrible years full of misery and abuse...finally an I had the chance to leave him and moved to Mexico 3 years ago to take care of a family member..and met the love of my life! we lost a baby, my first pregnancy last july, we were devasted but we got married last saturday and I am now 7 months pregnant with our little boy!!! woohoo! after thinking it was all over for us in that department we are overjoyed...and our baby has a wonderful new Mexican family who are besides themselves with excitement! happy days....

What a lovely story! I hope it all goes well for you :hugs:

I've just had my first baby at 35 (though I am 36 today 

Don't let people tell you because you are older the birth will have complications. My mil was convinced I would have a problem. I had a natural birth endured the contractions at home until I was 8 cm! so drug-free. Most of the girls in my NCT class have had problems (c-sections etc) and they were in their 20s. So keep healthy girls-go for long walks (I'm sure this helped my stamina with the birth and for him to arrive exactly on my due date).

I'd highly advise you to get a TENS machine for the contractions it really helped me surprisingly!

Cxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Hi,
I have 3 boys 20,17 and 11 and I got pregnant at 40 . We were sosososososo excited :cloud9: sadly I lost her at 18 weeks, I gave birth to my Ava and we buried her on 3/11 . Very hard thing to go through, actually broke my heart.
They tested her tissue but could not find anything, they think it was chromosomal but don't know which one may have been effected. But I want to try again and we are trying this month. I also have a thyroid problem I take synthroid, but it was always controlled. So we will see what happens .
Hopefully I will be joining you all soon.
All The Best :hugs::hugs:


----------



## reneny1

Well.... lol

I was married for 20+ years to a man who constantly cheated on me. I had 2 children with him and they are now grown (19 and 22 years old).

In June 2008, I left him and started my life over at the age of 38. Best thing I ever did for myself. It was a long hard road but worth it in the end.

Was in a rebound relationship and became pregnant in December 2009. I miscarried in January 2010. I had never considered having children again and my doctor had said it would be very difficult to concieve (sic) given my hormonal issues at the time. She was wrong, obviously. I didn't realize I was pregnant when I miscarried and my rebound relationship had ended just a week prior to the miscarriage. So I don't have alot of sentimental issues with the miscarriage. I did have a time of reflection, though, and decided that it might be nice to have another child if I could find someone worthy of being a father to my child. I was online dating and many of the 40 year old men were single and had never had children.

In May 2010, an old acquaintance from high school saw me on an online dating site and we started hanging out. I knew from the moment I laid eyes on him that he was someone who would forever be in my life. He is almost 42 and has been single without children all his life. He always wanted a child but never could find the right girl. (Here I am! lol!) We have been together ever since.

We had discussed the child issue and decided, if it happened, it happened and if it didn't then so be it. I'm 41 this year so I knew the clock was winding down. I am going on a bucket list trip to Italy in 2 weeks. My personal plan was to start looking into my ability to have a child when I returned. I have been charting my AF since Jan 2010. I purchased LH strips to start using upon my return to chart that. I made an appointment in June with a fertility specialist. I was and am worried that my uterus hates me and won't carry to term.

When the LH strips came in, there were 10 free hcg strips. I was a day or two late on my AF. No biggie. Sometimes that happens, ya know? Anyway, for giggles, I "tested" out the hcg strips................................................................ and got a very faint line........................ I thought maybe my eyes were deceiving me. It was very faint. So I waited a day and retested. Still a faint line but darker now......... yikes! I freaked out and pulled an Equate hpt from my medicine cabinet and that also showed positive with a faint line! Holy Toledo!

Due to my miscarriage in January 2010, I started FREAKING out for real and called my doc. We scheduled a beta for today and I will probably retest on Monday and then I will see her. My initial concerns are to be sure that the embryo is where it is supposed to be. I don't want to be in Italy and have an ectopic pregnancy emergency. My next concern is getting to the 2nd trimester.

I have not said anything to my loving bf. He will be very happy and excited when he hears bu I don't want to let him down. If I were to miscarry early on, it may be devastating to someone who has always wanted a child but hasn't yet had the chance to have one. I'm thinking of not telling him until I get back from Italy and have a scan to be sure everything is okay first. I just don't want him to be hurt. Of course, if he's paying any attention, he may realize and question my lack of AF before that time and I'll have to tell him... but I will cross that bridge when I come to it.

Hmmm... I'm thinking my story is very long right now... sorry! lol!


----------



## Rowan75

Im nearly 36 DH is 30 we dont have any children on Earth as yet but have 2 in Heaven - started ttc 2.5 years ago before our wedding, I have PCOS and we're onto our 3rd PG and hoping we'll be third time lucky!!


----------



## okmomma

Reneny - congrats! I truly believe everything happens for a reason. I am sure your OH will be excited and supportive throughout the entire pregnancy. I can't believe you haven't told him. I understand your reasoning behind it though. Have a great trip!


----------



## Iwannabamummy

no1seasider said:


> Hi, i'm 36 and have 4 sons aged 17,13,10 and 7.
> 
> This one was a very unexpected surprise(on the pill) but we are happy and certainly have room for one more!
> 
> This is my 7th pregnancy,had a m/c at 7 weeks 8 years ago,and again at 11wks 4d a few years ago which was horrendous.went for my 12 week scan to find baby had no heartbeat :cry:
> 
> Have my 1st midwife appointment on thursday,when i'll be booked for 12 week scan.....and im nervous as hell!

Hi

I just thought I'd let you know that whilst having a scan after such a bad experience is the most scray thing - good news can come too! I have had two MCs, the first I suspected something was wrong at 11 weeks and they scanned to find LO had died a couple of weeks before and the second like you was found to have no heart beat at 12 weeks. It is truely heart breaking. However - as you will see I am now 32+2 days and have had the joy of seeing that little heart pumping away on the scan :happydance: It is amazing!! I don't think you ever really relax, especially when you have had a loss, but try to remain positive - I am sure you will be in to your third trimester before you know it. Oh and by the way I am very nearly 38 and expecting my first LO!! 

Good luck! xx


----------



## Sofiekirsten

Hi everyone!

I am 20 and nearly 34 weeks pregnant and my mum who is 41 is expecting her 3rd child in september! so we are both pregnant at the same time!

She had her tubes tied after she had my little sister and she has now re-married and been with my step dad for 10 years and after much persuading on my step dads part they decided to try for a baby on thier honeymoon.

My mum had her tubes sown back together and she got pregnant the first month after the surgery which ended in a loss at 7 weeks then 5 months later she found out she was pregnant again and now she is around 20 weeks!

Was rather shocked at first as you don't expect your mum to come out with the words 'I'm pregnant!' but if this is what they want and they are happy then I am happy!

Just thought I would share the story!

:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies! I am 37 and DH is 39 next week. We have a DD who is almost 5, I had her when i was 32 and then this little one coming along in a few months. To be honest I never even gave my age a second thougt! I had no prenatal testing with the first, but did with this one as we are living abroad. DH and I met and got married when I was 30, and then decided to start trying about a year later....anyway....it does take us a while to conceive....about 5 months each pregnancy....that could just be us...not the age. quite surprised to see this whole category for "older ladies"....i feel like a twenty year old!! In no way do I feel like an older mom. Just thought i'd pop over and say hi...remember... Age isn't everything....i am much healthier and in a better physical condition than many twenty somethings i know...You are only as old as you feel!!!!


----------



## no1seasider

reneny1 said:



> Well.... lol
> 
> I was married for 20+ years to a man who constantly cheated on me. I had 2 children with him and they are now grown (19 and 22 years old).
> 
> In June 2008, I left him and started my life over at the age of 38. Best thing I ever did for myself. It was a long hard road but worth it in the end.
> 
> Was in a rebound relationship and became pregnant in December 2009. I miscarried in January 2010. I had never considered having children again and my doctor had said it would be very difficult to concieve (sic) given my hormonal issues at the time. She was wrong, obviously. I didn't realize I was pregnant when I miscarried and my rebound relationship had ended just a week prior to the miscarriage. So I don't have alot of sentimental issues with the miscarriage. I did have a time of reflection, though, and decided that it might be nice to have another child if I could find someone worthy of being a father to my child. I was online dating and many of the 40 year old men were single and had never had children.
> 
> In May 2010, an old acquaintance from high school saw me on an online dating site and we started hanging out. I knew from the moment I laid eyes on him that he was someone who would forever be in my life. He is almost 42 and has been single without children all his life. He always wanted a child but never could find the right girl. (Here I am! lol!) We have been together ever since.
> 
> We had discussed the child issue and decided, if it happened, it happened and if it didn't then so be it. I'm 41 this year so I knew the clock was winding down. I am going on a bucket list trip to Italy in 2 weeks. My personal plan was to start looking into my ability to have a child when I returned. I have been charting my AF since Jan 2010. I purchased LH strips to start using upon my return to chart that. I made an appointment in June with a fertility specialist. I was and am worried that my uterus hates me and won't carry to term.
> 
> When the LH strips came in, there were 10 free hcg strips. I was a day or two late on my AF. No biggie. Sometimes that happens, ya know? Anyway, for giggles, I "tested" out the hcg strips................................................................ and got a very faint line........................ I thought maybe my eyes were deceiving me. It was very faint. So I waited a day and retested. Still a faint line but darker now......... yikes! I freaked out and pulled an Equate hpt from my medicine cabinet and that also showed positive with a faint line! Holy Toledo!
> 
> Due to my miscarriage in January 2010, I started FREAKING out for real and called my doc. We scheduled a beta for today and I will probably retest on Monday and then I will see her. My initial concerns are to be sure that the embryo is where it is supposed to be. I don't want to be in Italy and have an ectopic pregnancy emergency. My next concern is getting to the 2nd trimester.
> 
> I have not said anything to my loving bf. He will be very happy and excited when he hears bu I don't want to let him down. If I were to miscarry early on, it may be devastating to someone who has always wanted a child but hasn't yet had the chance to have one. I'm thinking of not telling him until I get back from Italy and have a scan to be sure everything is okay first. I just don't want him to be hurt. Of course, if he's paying any attention, he may realize and question my lack of AF before that time and I'll have to tell him... but I will cross that bridge when I come to it.
> 
> Hmmm... I'm thinking my story is very long right now... sorry! lol!

what an amazing story! keep us updated x x


----------



## tannilisa

Hi Ladies! I'm 37 and am pregnant with #2, I had my son at 35, he's 2.5 now. Dh is 38. It took a bit longer TTC this one but am so grateful to be expecting again! :happydance:


----------



## Rowan75

what a lovely pic tannilisa :)


----------



## tannilisa

Rowan75 said:


> what a lovely pic tannilisa :)

Thank you!


----------

